
Drive: The surprising truth about what motivates us - kiyanwang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc&feature=youtu.be
======
tkvtkvtkvtkv
I've never been motivated by money and I've been lucky to have had
intellectually rewarding jobs for most of my career.

I get paid enough not to have to worry about money for the most part (although
I still can't afford a house, but then who can).

My motivation comes from curiosity, difficult problems, or feeling that other
people need my work.

One thing that completely shuts-down my motivation is imposed competition. I
have absolutely no interest in doing a task to beat someone else or get there
first if those motivators are imposed from without. However, sometimes I am
motivated from within to make something a competition, I just don't want the
competition to be mandatory.

